# Uber eavesdropping?



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

It gives one pause to receive an official Uber email that says "Make sure and update to the latest version and *enable the microphone* to be able to run the app in the background (Uber is not recording anything with the microphone). "

And why do you need the app to run in the background anyway when the only thing the phone is good for is running the app?

What happens to the goodwill that Uber has built on the rider side once the public finds out that the Uber phone in every vehicle supposedly has the microphone enabled?? Wait until the blogosphere gets hold of this one!! Between the $520 annual driver fee (oh sorry, Mobile Subscription Fee), the $1 per ride add-on, and now this, Uber corporate seems incredibly tone deaf lately. Or maybe the curtian is just being lifted for all of us early adopters.

BTW, the app works fine if you DON'T enable the microphone.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ya I noticed that too. Why in the world would UBER need the microphone on? Would it be for siri mode like to say, "cancel trip" while driver is driving? Oh but no such functionality! Eavesdropping is doable and I'm sure UBER loves hearing me saying, "where is the bathroom?" Lol


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

I noticed the request for the mic on my update as well. Quickly denied it, seems like the application is running fine without it. Curious though about that request.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

I figure it's either to cover their asses in case of any incident, they can get an idea as to what would be going on in the car at the time. Or they're enabling it for future functionality of the app (voice control, etc), which actually makes sense due to hands free laws.

As far as having a record of what's going on in the car and recording everything, this would require an enormous amount of storage that I'm sure Uber could afford, but would they be willing to make the investment?


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

In most states, you can't record conversations without consent. The moment a driver speaks to a passenger, it is an Uber conversation. Once this gets out I'd imagine there will be quite the uproar.


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

I saw it in the update as well. I don't think they are listening in. Anyways I denied the application access....


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

Im 99% sure they aren't listening in. What that request is for Im not sure either.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Sure


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Holy bump Batman!!!!


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Dude you resurrected a three year old thread to say, "Sure"?


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

How do you turn it off if you didn't see where you allowed it and how do you know if you did allow the installation.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

BoboBig said:


> How do you turn it off if you didn't see where you allowed it and how do you know if you did allow the installation.


You can disable the mic/camera in the app permissions. But you may need the camera for that facial recognition identity pop-up.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DocT said:


> You can disable the mic/camera in the app permissions. But you may need the camera for that facial recognition identity pop-up.


Facial recognition my ass they are out there mind..



DocT said:


> You can disable the mic/camera in the app permissions. But you may need the camera for that facial recognition identity pop-up.


How do I do that in a IPhone 6 I looked but didn't see it..thanks


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

BoboBig said:


> Facial recognition my ass they are out there mind..


You could just take a pic of your avatar, and submit it. It'll pass. There is a thread in this forum somewhere where drivers were taking pics of [other than face], and was approved.



BoboBig said:


> How do I do that in a IPhone 6 I looked but didn't see it..thanks


I don't have an iPhone, so I have no idea.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

franklin said:


> It gives one pause to receive an official Uber email that says "Make sure and update to the latest version and *enable the microphone* to be able to run the app in the background (Uber is not recording anything with the microphone). "
> 
> And why do you need the app to run in the background anyway when the only thing the phone is good for is running the app?
> 
> ...


make sure you disable that microphone. I have an android, which can't be disabled, so I use an app to do it.



BoboBig said:


> How do you turn it off if you didn't see where you allowed it and how do you know if you did allow the installation.


If you have an Android, you can only do it via an app ( download from Google Play )



remy said:


> Ya I noticed that too. Why in the world would UBER need the microphone on? Would it be for siri mode like to say, "cancel trip" while driver is driving? Oh but no such functionality! Eavesdropping is doable and I'm sure UBER loves hearing me saying, "where is the bathroom?" Lol


They want to make sure you are acting like a good little Uber driver, you know, that ol' big brother's watchin' you thing.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I think uber uses a microwave to spy on its drivers.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

On Android you can set permissions per app.
Settings->Apps->Uber Driver->Permissions->Disable everything except Location
If you need to do face recognition it'll ask for Camera & Storage permissions, you may grant them then disable again once you're verified.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

franklin said:


> It gives one pause to receive an official Uber email that says "Make sure and update to the latest version and *enable the microphone* to be able to run the app in the background (Uber is not recording anything with the microphone). "
> 
> And why do you need the app to run in the background anyway when the only thing the phone is good for is running the app?
> 
> ...


Running in the background= Uber turning it on,WHEN YOU TURN IT OFF !



ChortlingCrison said:


> I think uber uses a microwave to spy on its drivers.


Ferriday pouch.
Throw phone in to block all signals.
Take it out when you want to use it.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

franklin said:


> In most states, you can't record conversations without consent. The moment a driver speaks to a passenger, it is an Uber conversation. Once this gets out I'd imagine there will be quite the uproar.


EULA is consent.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Bean said:


> On Android you can set permissions per app.
> Settings->Apps->Uber Driver->Permissions->Disable everything except Location
> If you need to do face recognition it'll ask for Camera & Storage permissions, you may grant them then disable again once you're verified.


Which of the permissions allows for texting? Is it contacts? We need to be able to call the pax, and/or text.



K-pax said:


> EULA is consent.


Can Uber legally require consent as a condition of the contract?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Which of the permissions allows for texting? Is it contacts? We need to be able to call the pax, and/or text.


On Android, Uber's app merely opens your phone's default phone app or texting app with whatever phone number passed on. Uber's app itself does not send/receive calls or texts and has no ability to intercept either (unless perhaps you've rooted your phone?).

e.g. On my phone I use Textra as my text messaging app. When I get a text from a pax it comes through Textra so it's plainly obvious that it's not Uber's app handling it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Bean said:


> On Android, Uber's app merely opens your phone's default phone app or texting app with whatever phone number passed on. Uber's app itself does not send/receive calls or texts and has no ability to intercept either (unless perhaps you've rooted your phone?).
> 
> e.g. On my phone I use Textra as my text messaging app. When I get a text from a pax it comes through Textra so it's plainly obvious that it's not Uber's app handling it.


I believe Uber can see your texts. there is a relay number which routes the text through their server where they can intercept it. I once got an email from Uber telling me I was texting my riders more than the average for my area. How did they know his but for the relay intercept?
But, I don't know that they can actually read the text, but they do know that I sent one to the rider, for his reason. Given what I know about Uber, I'm fairly certain they can, and do, read texts to riders. Therefore, be very careful about what you text your riders, no attitudes, be polite, professional, etc.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I hope they are listening to me. I got a few things to say.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Jagent said:


> I hope they are listening to me. I got a few things to say.


I voiced my opinion about Travis on more than one occasion, and I found it odd that immediately following the conversation, I get an email asking me to rate "whether or not I would refer Uber to someone" on a scale of 1 - 10. ya think?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I voiced my opinion about Travis on more than one occasion, and I found it odd that immediately following the conversation, I get an email asking me to rate "whether or not I would refer Uber to someone" on a scale of 1 - 10. ya think?


Very possible. Probably not human ears. More like an algorithm response to key words in whatever you said.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> *I voiced my opinion* about Travis on more than one occasion, and I found it odd that *immediately following the conversation, I get an email asking me to rate *"whether or not I would refer Uber to someone" on a scale of 1 - 10. ya think?


That makes sense. Try conversing about pay rates and upfront fares with your pax (which I did recently), and 1-2 rides later I got the "How well do you understand your earnings" question.

This would actually be fun. Everyone should try this out.


----------

